# Camping Memling Wifi and Sending Email



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, we are currently sitting at Camping Memling in Bruges using a free wifi connection and i can receive emails but can't send any and I get this report any ideas whats wrong??

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk', Server: 'smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0End

I have 3 different accounts with Virgin.net, TalkTalk.net and the one above Yahoo.co.uk and all of them report the same fault, mys syetm was working fine at the last campsite last night, any advice would be welcome


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

first one is a time out error second is detailed as below.

Some ISPs, including DCAnet, AT&T WorldNet, MindSpring, MSN, Prodigy Internet, Sprynet, EarthLink, AltaVista Free Access and NetZero, require you to send all outgoing messages through their mail servers.

In these cases when you try to send a message, you'll see an error similar to the following:

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'mail.yourdomain.com',
Server: 'mail.yourdomain.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No,
Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0

You'll need to reconfigure your outgoing mail server settings as follows:

1. Launch Outlook Express as usual.
2. From the Tools menu, select Accounts.
3. Select the Mail tab.
4. Launch Outlook Express as usual.
5. Select the server to your account and click the Properties button.
6. Select the Servers tab.
7. Change the Outgoing mail (SMTP) setting to the one required by your ISP:
8. If you're using DCAnet, enter postoffice.dca.net
9. If you're using AT&T WorldNet, enter mailhost.worldnet.att.net
10. If you're using MindSpring, enter smtp.mindspring.com
11. If you're using Microsoft's MSN, enter smtp.email.msn.com
12. If you're using Prodigy Internet, enter smtp.prodigy.net
13. If you're using Sprynet, enter smtp.sprynet.com
14. If you're using EarthLink, enter mail.earthlink.net
15. If you're using NetZero, enter smtp.netzero.net
16. If you're using AltaVista Free Access, enter email.1stup.com
17. If you're using another ISP, contact your ISP for the correct setting for their outgoing (or "SMTP") mail server.
18. Click OK to close the Properties window and then Close to close the Internet Accounts window.
19. Close Outlook Express and then restart it.
20. You should now be able to send and receive e-mail from your account using dialup ISPs.


Nice site we were there a couple of week back. Is the balcony finished above the office. Have you met the Scottish man that is in the tent????

Best of luck.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,Asgard

thanks for the information, is there any quick way of finding out who the ISP is only this appears to be a open free wifi connection with no details


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

This is not going to help solve your immediate problem but for travelling I would suggest you try and move away from pop email accounts and go to a web based accounts. 

I've now set all my important pop3 accounts to forward to Googlemail. Gmail has a very very good spam filtering system and I can now be assured of accessing and sending emails from any web browser anywhere. Gmail is clever enough to allow me to sent emails as if sent from their original stmp accounts. And it even allows me to access the emails via pop3 which means that I can still get my emails in Outlook - but with all the spam stripped off. 

Gmail is free but you need to be invited to join to get it. If anyone would like to be invited then PM me your email address and I will send you one.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Can't you send emails via your Webmail account?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if GMAIL is still fighting in the courts, i use hotmail a web based email address for travelling.although I can use my normal email address should I wish to.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The web mail links you could try are:

Yahoo

Virgin.net

TalkTalk

Mike


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

HI, its a free-hotspot.com site and you need to accept the log in rules before you can send email, and it appears that the log in screen is not appearing on my laptop so i can't accept anything ? I am at the bottom of the site on the hard standing which accommodates 4 motorhomes but i think I'm on the outer edge of the wifi signal, albeit i can surf and download emails for free so i should complain


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you use the web mail you will be able to send e mails .... web mail does not use the same protocols.... If you can access MHF and post you must be able to send emails using web mail.

Bye the way is it fine :lol: 

Mike


----------

